# ?? do indoor rabbits need saw dust or can they just live whithout it



## barney_i_luv_u (Jan 15, 2006)

hi as the title says do they actualy need sawdust ive seen sum photos of rabbit with no bedding what do you rekon?and what do you use


----------



## brimmhere (Jan 15, 2006)

I personally would not recommend sawdust! It can get in their respitory tract and cause alot ofharm. If you are wanting some sort of bedding for their cageindoors, I would suggest plain newspaper, or a recycled newspaper typebedding. If you are looking for something as alitter, then you can use the above or something similar to woodypet, asIm not sure what is sold in your area.



SO my vote is NO! they dont need sawdust at any time of the year!


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 15, 2006)

If your rabbit is litter trained, you probablydo not need bedding. You will, however, have to put litter material inthe litter box. My bunnies live in a cage that has linoleum and carpetplus a litter box with woody pet.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jan 15, 2006)

No no no definatelynot.


----------



## barney_i_luv_u (Jan 15, 2006)

hi i was just wonderin does the rabit need any thing else then cause the cage just looks bear!!!!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 15, 2006)

I put in a hiding box that you can make out ofwood or cardboard box. My bunny spends most of the day in it. He comesout to play at night.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 16, 2006)

I put litter in the litter box (wood pelletlitter, not sawdust) and then there are toys scattered throughout thecage. Sometimes I put down some newspaper or a grass mat forthem to shred. Mine seem to prefer lying on the bare cagefloor- or better yet, their shelves/second stories. Those arefavorite places for all four of mine.


----------

